# More Memory Lane photos: Spring 2018



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 27, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 795934
> View attachment 795935
> View attachment 795936
> View attachment 795937
> ...



Great swap im just now leaving


----------



## John G04 (Apr 27, 2018)

That dx was $150?!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 27, 2018)

150.00= Memory lane - Mid west swap prices, 700-900 West Coast price, right.

I love pics but rather not see the prices sometimes.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 27, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> That dx was $150?!



650.00


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 650.00




It was definitely 150$.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 27, 2018)

jpromo said:


> It was definitely 150$.



Maybe the tag said it was but in fact the price was 650.00


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Maybe the tag said it was but in fact the price was 650.00




The fellow who bought it had it sitting out today for 225$ so I figured 150$ yesterday sounded about right.


----------

